# estradiol levels while stimming



## CanAmFam

i wondered if there was actually a link to the levels people have had as they stimming process goes on. i was phoned today with my first blood work since starting stimming (started saturday night it is now monday-- blood was monday AM)

the call i got was good, they said my level was great at 194. i have no idea what to compare this to. i really like to look at facts and figure things out, and i wont see the nurse/doctor until thursday to bombard them with questions. 

i know what levels later on are like when they hit the thousands and what they convert to as in egg count, but this early i have no idea what it really means. 

ive googled around and many folks offer their own levels at that stage but i havent actually found a site or forum thread that has averages or comparisons. 

im sure it is too soon to tell with out an ultrasound, so this question may never get an answer, but i thought id ask. 

my doctor is trying for less follicle growth (number of) since i have so many follicles and im a high risk for over stim. so im a bit clueless on this stuff. im just hoping and praying for a dozen good quality eggs. i know that is a lot to ask for, but id really liek a few shots at this. 

so my estradiol was 194 on cycle day 5 with first day of stimming being called day 3. (actual cycle day 7). so im 2 injections into treatment. much love to anyone that can offer encouraging words or share their own levels. not sure of my levels from my actual day 3. i was just told "normal" when those results came back.


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey hun,
We measure things differently in the UK but the E2 blood tests i had every other day were indicative of the number of follies/eggs.
My first time i got about 9000 and it resulted in 10 eggs, 9 were mature - they say 1000 measures per egg?
Second time i got 15000 and then at egg collection i got 15 eggs and the clinic said i had mild OHSS?

I just had a google for you on an American site - the general concensus is that they don't have E2 levels charted because they vary from person to person but this is what the lady got... including a BFP! Not sure what meds you are on but hope this helps - good luck :dust:

*8/06 Start Lupron- 10 units
8/09 Last BCP
8/13 AF
8/14 Suppression check e2= 32; only 3 follies 
8/15 Reduce Lupron to 5 units
8/16 Start Gonal-F 225iu
8/19 e2=39 Gonal-F to 300iu; Menopur 75iu
8/21 e2=95; us 11 follies Continue same meds
8/23 us 3 follies<10mm; 12 follies>10mm
8/26 us 5 follies<10mm; 12 follies 12-17mm; e2=1,177
8/27 us 12 looking good
8/29 ER; 17 retrieved; 11 fertilized
9/1 ET; 2 embryos
9/12 on FRER 11dp3dt
9/13 BETA #1 371 @15dpo
9/15 BETA #2 983 @17dpo
9/22 BETA #3 6,047 @24dpo
*


----------



## dreamofabean

My results are uk levels too. My e2 after 5 days of stim were 1713. Two days later they were around 3500 and two days later 9268. I was told this was very high as I've always been a risk of ohss x


----------



## CanAmFam

thanks for your answers folks. 
i was told by the nurse that E2 levels vary by person and by cycle. 1000 for one person is not 1000 for another, so looking it up really isnt helpful. she did say they wanted the first blood test to be between 100-200 to prove you were taking the medicine correctly and that it was working. after that she didnt say. everything is combined with the ultrasound images and measuring. 


mine were 
194 day 5, 
680 day 8, 
and 1935 day 10. 

i was only stimming on 150IU of follistim w/ 1 vial repronex. about half the normal starting point for other ppl my age at this clinic. they cut my cycle a day short and collected a day earlier due to multiple follicles/ PCOS. i had 33+ on saturday with the 1935 count. on monday by collection, i had 48+ follicles.

ive been given cabergoline to shut down my risk of hyperstimming more. 

they collected 22 eggs monday, 17 were mature, and 14 have fertilized. the place i go to frequently shuts down cycles over 5000 E2. At times they will collect , and then transfer a few months later when the body gets back to normal. every office is different and every patient is different each and every cycle. im glad i heard that from her now so that i can not worry if there is a next time. 

i wish you guys the best of luck with your pregnancies and hopeful pregnancies! i do hope this is the only time i have to worry about stimming.


----------



## dreamofabean

I took cabergoline too and ohss stayed away :) xx


----------

